# Sliding Dovetail Jig question



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello everybody!!
I was wondering if anybody out there had any experience with the Model 16S - Easy Tapered Sliding Dovetail Kit made by Allen Designs?

http://www.allendesignsllc.com/Easy Slide.htm 

I have been wanting to get or make a Dovetail Jig, and this one looks fairly simple.
So if anybody has any reviews or first hand knowledge and wouldn't mind sharing that would be great!!
Eric


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

edbd1100 said:


> Hello everybody!!
> I was wondering if anybody out there had any experience with the Model 16S - Easy Tapered Sliding Dovetail Kit made by Allen Designs?
> 
> http://www.allendesignsllc.com/Easy%20Slide.htm
> ...


 Hi,

You do know this is only for making "sliding" dovetails right? 

To be honest I didn't even know anyone made a jig to do this.... 

If you have a table it is very easy to make sliding dovetails using the fence and a dovetail bit. The tapered version would require you to make a jig/template but again this can be done without a lot of effort...... (if you ever need to make a tappered one... that is one thing I've never found the need to do as of yet).

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> Hi,
> 
> You do know this is only for making "sliding" dovetails right?
> 
> ...


Hi Ed 
Just arrived back from R&R for the past three weeks

[/I] *To be honest I didn't even know onyone made a jig for this* 

(See what happens when you take time off everyone forgets about you.)

Yes Ed i would make a simple jig to rout both sections of the joint. As we know from past experience the 19mm board we bought yesterday is not the same as the 19mm board we bought the following day. That's when we have problems with the bench router giving fidderent cuts.
Your right Ed the Tapered Jig is easy to make. To make it taper is simply to make the template taper and I personally thing this is quite a good idea. Though the first jig I made wa not tapered and I had good results. 
I would not be spending a great ammount on the purchase of a jig when I could produce it in my own workshop out of 12m MDF material
Tom


----------



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok guys,
Me being a newbie, how would you create such a jig?
Are there plans somewhere, this sounds like a good project to do and learn from.
Eric


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

edbd1100 said:


> Ok guys,
> Me being a newbie, how would you create such a jig?
> Are there plans somewhere, this sounds like a good project to do and learn from.
> Eric


Eric
You say you are a newbie How new????? How I go about using the router and making jigs and templates is not the same as others I have found out with a few postings I have been making so I will not try to confuse you with my method until such times as you learn new routing techniques with the use of the template guides
Tom


----------



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

*I did it!!!!*

I have taken alot of time and looked over many Jigs, and today I tried my hand at making one up. It may not be perfect but I think my problem is in the depths of the cuts. I started at 3/8 but had better results at 5/16. This is what I came up with....Eric


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

edbd1100 said:


> I have taken alot of time and looked over many Jigs, and today I tried my hand at making one up. It may not be perfect but I think my problem is in the depths of the cuts. I started at 3/8 but had better results at 5/16. This is what I came up with....Eric


Eric 
Well done
Depth of cut should be no greater than 1/3 of the thickness of the material where the dovetail slot is
Tom


----------



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tom,
Thanks, it means alot to me, coming from a group of wood workers such as yourself!!
So I should be at a depth of 1/4" and should that corresponed to the Dovetail as well instead of the 5/16"
Eric
P.S. my material is 3/4"


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

edbd1100 said:


> Tom,
> Thanks, it means alot to me, coming from a group of wood workers such as yourself!!
> So I should be at a depth of 1/4" and should that corresponed to the Dovetail as well instead of the 5/16"
> Eric
> P.S. my material is 3/4"


Certainly that is what I would do Your 5/16" is not all that big especially if you have made your jig already If you go too deep into the side pieces you will weaken the material 
Keep up the good work Eric
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Looks like you have the idea! Now the $160 payment should be sent to Tom @ "my home address". Just kidding. But you did save yourself some money and learned a lot in the process right? Sounds like you're going to make a fine woodworker, cheap and always learning.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Hi Ed
> Just arrived back from R&R for the past three weeks
> 
> [/I] *To be honest I didn't even know onyone made a jig for this*
> ...


 Tom, 

Glad you're back and survived your R&R!

Ed


----------

